# nx2000 body kit?



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

can someone help me? i need to find an aggressive body kit for a 93 nx2000 i found a couple, but not very aggressive,
i would like to find a front end like a tsunami or a blitz body kit 
something with a widemouth and aggressive stance
if anyone has info on any company or webpage that has any kits for the nx200 it would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

there is carcept, postert and I think MS design too but none of those can be described as agressive. I have the same problem myself, I can hardly find a kit that looks better than the stock one. It's annoying when people look at ones car and go "no way you'll get me to believe that thing reaches more than 200km/h" or "what it that, a 1.6L?". I've had to teach one too many honda sucker a lesson already. If you find anything good please let me know.


----------



## CLocK NX (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah DannieNX has made a good point... the stock 1993 NX has 140 hp and the 2003 stock civic SI only has 117 soo theres all they need but yeah some still need a view of the tail lights in front... im also looking for a kit but no luck hope ya get some.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

CLocK NX said:


> *1993 NX has 140 hp and the 2003 stock civic SI only has 117. *


Actually a civic si has 160 hp. They went from a 1.6 to a 2.0 in the newer model, but still only have the 160 (as not to steal sales from the RSX type S) but have more torque. 117 is closer to what a base civic has.
And not all NXs have 140 hp. The NX2000 with the SR20 had 140 horse, but the NX1600 with the GA16 had only 110 or so. But the majority of NXs are the 2000. I have only seen a few 1600s.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

modsquad said:


> *can someone help me? i need to find an aggressive body kit for a 93 nx2000 i found a couple, but not very aggressive,
> i would like to find a front end like a tsunami or a blitz body kit
> something with a widemouth and aggressive stance
> if anyone has info on any company or webpage that has any kits for the nx200 it would be appreciated. thanks *


You want aggressive? 
Hows this for Agressive:


















If you need more aggressive I can post more pics of another kit. 
It won't be cheap though! 


That Kit is on one of my buddies car from Holland. He got it from Carmate in Australia. http://www.carmate.com.au/

Now, don't bitch about the price cause if you wanna be exclusive you have ot pay the cost. There is no one else that has a kit for an 11 year old car!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Remember, bigger isn't always better! 










This is Carlos in Germany. Again, another NX friend!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> *Remember, bigger isn't always better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is SWEET! One of the best looking NXs ive seen in a long time.


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

UpChuck said:


> *Actually a civic si has 160 hp. They went from a 1.6 to a 2.0 in the newer model, but still only have the 160 (as not to steal sales from the RSX type S) but have more torque. 117 is closer to what a base civic has.
> And not all NXs have 140 hp. The NX2000 with the SR20 had 140 horse, but the NX1600 with the GA16 had only 110 or so. But the majority of NXs are the 2000. I have only seen a few 1600s. *


I assume what you call SI is the same as the VTi in Europe and here's the thing, the NX2000 (called 100NX 2.0 in Europe) has 143 hp at the wheels where the honda has 138 and ofcouse the NX has a lot more torque. It's all about how you measure things


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I didnt see that you all were from across the pond.


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

Can you guys hook me up with some links to the NX body kits, cuz apparently ive been schooled on whats out there for the NX 
but hey im learning


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I just got the erebuni front end for mine and its pretty nice- its nowhere near aggresive though- its all rallied out - for our cars its hard to find anything like that-- the guys over in europe really have more luck then we do.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn that last pic.. looks kinda like a weird version of a 300ZX


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah, that thing is so badass looking though- that is sweet


----------



## NX$paniard (Jul 24, 2002)

heres my two cents:

[


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

that is hot. i would get that on my 1600 but i dont have turbo so it would look all that great.

where did u get that kit from? did u have to get that over from germany?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

do NX2000 have T-Tops????


----------



## blazinSE-R (Dec 25, 2002)

yes


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah- why are there hoodpins and preflight tags on an nx? I know why.....and it needs to stop--lol ....damn airforce employees


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

the only thing i have seen gayer then that was when I was stationed in South America-- there was a guy on the base with a real silvia.........with an unpainted body kit and faggoty washer lights-- its was such a waste...........I do like the front bumer though. I hope there is something under there that is made by hks though....isnt there?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

don--why do you have ga16de and jdm within the same area of your signature? The motor is the same here as there- unless you have a......sr16ve....


----------



## NX$paniard (Jul 24, 2002)

daamn bro!! you sure do come on here talkin alot of crap to everyone.....the remove before flight tags were just a joke (yes Im in a navy helicopter squadron) ...I promise you i dont drive around with those..i promise!....the hoodpins are actually functional....to install the Front Mount intercooler i had to remove the center brace that the hood latch is supported by....needless to say the hood latch doesnt hold up as much as it would with a support....u aint gotta like em...but, the last thing on my mind is the hood flyin up in my face..... tell u the truth i am not concerned about your opinions..and it took you 3 whole posts to say all that??!??..what happened, did u have to take a few breaks to stop and think or look up words in the dictionary....you should stay off peoples' asses and worry more about what you do...like blowin up an engine with NOS and a S-AFC (give JWT a call!!)....either way i am not mad at you....Im sure you'll have a smart ass reply for all this..but i wont stoop to your level and I'll leave it at that. take Care Todd!!! Thanks for your words of wisdom...we should all aspire to criticize others as you do!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey, no smart ass reply. I was in a bad mood last night so I had to take out my frustrations on you for some reason-- sorry bout that man. And my ecu is at jwt right now getting set up for the insane motor that I just finished...so there-lol. Still doesnt make up for you drilling holes in you poor car to make it more like the nascar you wish it was bro.....:banana: Dont worry- youve got a cool front bumper - youre personal opinion of my car might not be so hot either....but like you - I could care less what youd think....I drive an NX , that should explain everything....LOL Friggin Squids - you guys always take stuff so seriously....its b/c the berthing areas are so cramped.


----------



## NX$paniard (Jul 24, 2002)

damn CHAIR FORCE always has to complain about something....oh yeah I live in an apartment not a ship?????


anyway back to NX bOdykits..thats the topic here.....


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

Todd0341 said:


> *don--why do you have ga16de and jdm within the same area of your signature? The motor is the same here as there- unless you have a......sr16ve.... *



no. they arent the same


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I just so happen to have one that came from japan also-- if there is something different and I was misinformed then I apologize, but can you correct me then? I bought my car from a guy that was stationed in okinawa-- when I blew it and replaced it with a us motor all that was different was the brackets for the alternator and the power steering pump. Ive had both of them apart and they are exactly alike-- they both have vvtc. So again- seriously- I apologize if I was wrong, but what is different about them then?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Well, spaniard...atleast we both picked the correct branches to join..I was just giving you shit b/c you get to ride around all day while I bust my ass running around in circles waiting for you to pick me up.....I dont take back what I said about the air force though-- they do have some lazy people--- e-3s calling e-7s by the first names and all...lazy bastards-- theyre fat too


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Here is the Carlos rear end:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

Man that white nx looks like my fav car,  porche 944!!!! Love that front end, got to get that on my g-friends car. By the way, My 90 j-spec dohc honda civic with a flywheel rating of 130 ponies and 109 torque with intake, header exhuast, integra ecu and other minor upgrade kills my g-friends nx 2000 hands down!!! There is no comparision. Hers has a K&n Intake, Muffler and performance clutch.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

And my JDM 10:1 SR20de154hp and 140+lb of torque NX2000 will kill your 90 J spec integra hands down!


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

hmm. i forgot about this link. todd. theirs no emmisons on my engine. i didnt remove it. it came like that. over seas. if im correct. dont all us cars have to have emmisions by law? from factory? if u want i can show u pictures of my old engine. and pictures of the new engine. they look the same. except one has no emmisions. nothing holding it back. thats why i was told the jdm pushes out 127. 115 at the wheels.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

So where can I get that kit again?


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i hate when people talk trash about how fast their car is and who they beat, so petty, there is always always someone faster than you who paid less.


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

I have some questions about the Carlos kit. Does it come with that rear spoiler as well? Is there a link to a webpage that has more info on it? Seems people have left a lot of the newer NX owners in the dark as to where something like this can be purchased. I'm seriously debating picking up a kit, but just need to find more information and pictures to see what they look like and if they would really be what I'm interested in. If someone can either PM me some information or email me at [email protected] I'd really appreciate it. Thanks ahead of time.

-Chris


----------



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

> And my JDM 10:1 SR20de154hp and 140+lb of torque NX2000 will kill your 90 J spec integra hands down!


COME on fonque he's talking that honda talk here we just can stand here and take that we must take pride in our nx's.

and plus i don't see no harm in smack talk. plus when it come to drag raceing usually the person who spends the most money wins. maybe preety white is talking about a track race. even if he is i think his nx is very fordimable at the racetrack. his suspension im defintly jealous of. but i will be picking up the progressive suspension soon.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

whoever has that sick body kit tell me where u got it a website a number something to work with cause i would love that front lip on my easter egg ; )


----------

